# Weight of a adult leopard gecko



## Garrygecko (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi all can anyone tell the right weight for a adult leopard gecko the female gecko I have is 119g she is one year old on the 15th november and she is about 9" long ....many thank garrygecko


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

There is no set weight which is considered 'normal', the range is massive.
Basically if the leo looks in proportion, doesn't look fat or too thin, and has a nice chunky tail and is healthy, that's a good enough gauge.
If you are unsure, post a picture up on here for other keepers to see if she needs to cut down, eat more, or leave your feeding regime as it is.


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

^ this


----------

